# Who has the most uploads on FA?



## marmelmm (Sep 7, 2011)

Is there a way of finding out? 

-MMM-


----------



## CerbrusNL (Sep 7, 2011)

Those that have database access could check it, but why'd you want to know that?

Quality over quantity, imo.


----------



## Devious Bane (Sep 8, 2011)

Guest does.


----------



## Xenke (Sep 8, 2011)

Kody the Fox.

EDIT: I'm quite serious about this.


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Sep 8, 2011)

Would be curious to see who has the most.



Devious Bane said:


> Guest does.



Uploads or page views?
I seen some with over 700k page views


----------



## Xenke (Sep 8, 2011)

Stargazer Bleu said:


> Would be curious to see who has the most.



I am too, I want to know if I'm right.

Kody the Fox has almost 1.1k submissions. The closest I could find to that was Rukis who has 1k.

I honestly can't think of another person who would have anything near that. A lot of the people I _could_ think of only had something like 500.


----------



## Cyril (Sep 8, 2011)

http://www.furaffinity.net/user/falconwolf has 2.1k submissions (all of them amusingly awful).
If there's someone who's topped this then :/ to them.


----------



## Xenke (Sep 8, 2011)

Cyril Daroun said:


> http://www.furaffinity.net/user/falconwolf has 2.1k submissions (all of them amusingly awful).
> If there's someone who's topped this then :/ to them.



--Oh god.

Somehow, I seem to have missed a majority of their art rolling by on the front page. It defies all odds, but it happened. I do recall seeing maybe a couple things by them. My god--


----------



## Aden (Sep 8, 2011)

Xenke said:


> --Oh god.
> 
> Somehow, I seem to have missed a majority of their art rolling by on the front page. It defies all odds, but it happened. I do recall seeing maybe a couple things by them. My god--



I thought everyone knew about falconwolf. He's just, you know...he's a constant. Like how everyone has heard of Tom Cruise even if they don't know much about him at all.


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Sep 8, 2011)

Out of curiosity I looked at Onta page.  Just 200ish there.
As CerbrusNL said quality over quantity.



Cyril Daroun said:


> http://www.furaffinity.net/user/falconwolf has 2.1k submissions (all of them amusingly awful).
> If there's someone who's topped this then :/ to them.



I was thinking after 2000 submissions they have to be decent.
Looks like MS paint and mouse. 

Imo I think I am a little bit better, tho I am just starting out drawing.

Guess he/she tries tho.


----------



## Xenke (Sep 8, 2011)

Aden said:


> I thought everyone knew about falconwolf. He's just, you know...he's a constant. Like how everyone has heard of Tom Cruise even if they don't know much about him at all.



Maybe it's just one of those things I forced myself to forget. /shrug

I mean, I -must- have seen their stuff at some point. I see _everything_.


----------



## Ben (Sep 8, 2011)

Falconwolf is a girl (and 34 at that). They also kind of upload a loooot of duplicates, so if you deleted those (which is what, half her gallery) It would probably be kody-the-fox. Even then though, there's probably someone we're overlooking.


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Sep 8, 2011)

Ben said:


> Falconwolf is a girl (and 34 at that). They also kind of upload a loooot of duplicates, so if you deleted those (which is what, half her gallery) It would probably be kody-the-fox. Even then though, there's probably someone we're overlooking.



I also know a lot of artist occasionally  delete old art now and then. So some always seem have lower uploads then they might of been. Tho even at half Falconwolf still has over 1k.


----------



## marmelmm (Sep 9, 2011)

Xenke said:


> I am too, I want to know if I'm right.
> 
> Kody the Fox has almost 1.1k submissions. The closest I could find to that was Rukis who has 1k.
> 
> I honestly can't think of another person who would have anything near that. A lot of the people I _could_ think of only had something like 500.



I'm at 1750, but I like to think they're of high quality...  ^.^

-MMM-


----------



## marmelmm (Sep 9, 2011)

CerbrusNL said:


> Those that have database access could check it, but why'd you want to know that?
> 
> Quality over quantity, imo.



Oh, someone mentioned in passing that they hadn't seen anyone with more uploads than me, which piqued my curiosity... ^.^


----------



## Smelge (Sep 9, 2011)

Cyril Daroun said:


> http://www.furaffinity.net/user/falconwolf has 2.1k submissions (all of them amusingly awful).
> If there's someone who's topped this then :/ to them.



How the fuck has that shit got almost 3 times the watchers I do. I'm first to admit I'm pretty fucking terrible, but what the fuck.


----------



## Volkodav (Sep 9, 2011)

I like Falconwolf's art, it's cute


----------



## Devious Bane (Sep 9, 2011)

Cyril Daroun said:


> http://www.furaffinity.net/user/falconwolf has 2.1k submissions (all of them amusingly awful).


AHAHAHA-Wait, wut.
Definitely one of those names you hear yet don't know shit about. As for his art, in comparison to the site as an entire, it's actually rather decent despite looking like someone vomited between the lines.

Also, I do believe there has existed a gallery in excess of 4,000submissions. Don't know what dark corner of my mind I shoved that into.


----------



## Xenke (Sep 9, 2011)

I forgot another one.

http://www.furaffinity.net/user/mysteryfanboy91/


----------



## CerbrusNL (Sep 9, 2011)

Cyril Daroun said:


> http://www.furaffinity.net/user/falconwolf has 2.1k submissions (all of them amusingly awful).
> If there's someone who's topped this then :/ to them.



What is this I don't even.
(I've never seen a case where that line applies more.)

That chick / guy can't possibly be 34. I won't believe it.


----------



## Volkodav (Sep 9, 2011)

yall are mean ]:


----------



## TreacleFox (Sep 10, 2011)

How much server hard drive space are these people using? :I


----------



## Xenke (Sep 10, 2011)

TreacleFox said:


> How much server hard drive space are these people using? :I



Low quality pics, so probably not as much as you'd think.


----------



## Cyril (Sep 10, 2011)

it's still too much. 
then again, at least half of the art on this site is a waste of space that should've never existed.


----------



## Armaetus (Sep 10, 2011)

Only 102, and none of them absurdly poor (well maybe just 1).


----------



## Verin Asper (Sep 10, 2011)

Cyril Daroun said:


> it's still too much.
> then again, at least half of the art on this site is a waste of space that should've never existed.


so about 25mbs is too much?


----------



## Bittertooth (Sep 10, 2011)

I have 150 or so songs averaging 7-8 megabytes uploaded.  That's over a gigabyte.  I wouldn't be surprised if I was taking up the most space.


----------

